# tea and coffee ware



## mrbritish (Jul 2, 2012)

anyone know of a good wholesaler for cafetieres coffeeware teaware etc?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

tell me what you are after and I'll give you a quote!

Andy


----------



## mrbritish (Jul 2, 2012)

cafetieres ,teapots , infusers , mugs ,glasses all items relevent to a tea and coffee suplier


----------

